# FYI: Mk VI GTI Autoscan



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

I scanned a MkVI tonight. I was able to turn off the DRLs and silent the alarm arming 'beep'.
However, When I tried to recode for windows with remote (like on my MkV) I could not access the Central Conv. module (46)....VCDS just warned "could not access control module...." warning.
Here's the autoscan (done with my micro-CAN cable):
*Friday,25,September,2009,19:41:59:07961
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 65 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ1AW069479 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC9280003880F06EB932200413008
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0536 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 6D180A1E90272A048088008550000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 06070 21 0501 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0728DJ 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 010709F1000963
Coding: E9811F07101612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T5P2T04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667485449 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2107 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198608562
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2107 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1107090
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0518 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520162278
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
*


_Modified by GEETi at 7:41 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## OhioDubs (Sep 19, 2008)

I believe its because they incorporated the comfort module in with the vehicle electrical control module so essentially J519 and J393 have become one. Try looking in address word 09


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Mk VI GTI Autoscan (GEETi)*

Do not try modify settings in 46,
that's impossible.
Instead, only try to realize the truth;
There is no 46.
-Uwe-


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

I was afraid of that. My 2010 TDI Jetta does the same thing. Can we enable windows VIA remote any other way?


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

If memory serves, we do not have software driven contols for this (i.e. the ECU for the alarm does not incorporate controls like newer models or Audi's). A shame....
You can buy an aftermarket solution that plugs into the harness...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (joesturbo)*

Please refrain from extrapolating Mk.4 wisdom to newer cars. The Mk.5 does have that capability. Whether the Mk.6 does remains to be determined. The BCM (which combines the functions of 46 and 09 into 09) is not well documented at this time, not even in the factory scan tools.
You guys with 2010 models with the all-in-one BCM at address 09, please be patient. Also, please do NOT try enabling random bits, there are some reports that making random changes to the coding in these modules has undesirable and irreversible effects.
-Uwe-


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Uwe)*

keep us updated.....i already disabled the drl's and horn chirp when alarm is armed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Will do. Thanks for the reply... The remote window isn't near as important as disabling those stupid DRL's which I did manage to do...


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Hey Uwe. I'll be taking delivery of my GTI in a few days, I'd be happy and very willing to help out with the MkVI VAG-COM coding. I have a cable and (some) smarts, so just let me know if I can be of service. Email address is in my profile.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (bmt_toronto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmt_toronto* »_Hey Uwe. I'll be taking delivery of my GTI in a few days, I'd be happy and very willing to help out with the MkVI VAG-COM coding. I have a cable and (some) smarts, so just let me know if I can be of service. Email address is in my profile.


Congratulations on the new GTI! 
If you are interested in creating some control module maps.. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

1 thing i noticed after disarming the horn chirp is that my led no longer flashes ? oh well


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Is there any update on this, or anything us with the 2010's can do specifically to help?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (doofoo)*

If you are referring to comfort via remote, try...
VCDS > Select > 09 - Central Electronics > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 006
...and save 1 as new value. This (as well as other channels) will be documented in next VCDS update.


----------



## Frankie92481 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Any way to do the auto up function from remote so you don't have to hold the button?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Frankie92481)*

Frankie, the answer is in the post right above yours...


----------



## Frankie92481 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I understand that, I still have to hold the button on the remote. I"m looking for the auto up comfort function like on the MKV.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Frankie92481)*

Not available/known at the present time.


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Chris....looks like the window mod is ready for us...next red robin gtg ?


----------



## sparkyjack101 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Next version of VCDS*

I just acquired a '10 A3 that replaced an '06 with the weak camshaft.
I really like the new ride but I'm missing the remote control of the windows and roof.
Is there a schedule for the next version of VCDS that provides easy access to modifying these features?
The changes on my '06 where done by another VCDS owner, I've now purchased my own and am a little unfamiliar with making changes. the easy stuff like collecting and clear codes I've got. 
I'm also looking to adjust the seat belt warnings, after spending some time here I think this should be easy to find in the instruments module.
Thanks, Jack


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Next version of VCDS (sparkyjack101)*

Post an Auto-Scan from the A3. Since this thread is entiteled "Mk. VI Autoscan", feel free to start a new thread.
-Uwe-


----------



## Subfixer (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Next version of VCDS (Uwe)*

Deleted.... not relevant. 



_Modified by Subfixer at 2:28 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Next version of VCDS (Subfixer)*

Subfixer, 
How is that related to the subject of this thread, which is about Mk.6 models? 
-Uwe-


----------



## Subfixer (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Next version of VCDS (Uwe)*

Oops, I got a little dyslexic (Mk IV vs Mk VI). nevermind.......


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
You guys with 2010 models with the all-in-one BCM at address 09, please be patient. Also, please do NOT try enabling random bits, there are some reports that making random changes to the coding in these modules has undesirable and irreversible effects.
-Uwe-


I guess VW is bringing these cars in line with the setup they have in the newer Audis. Is VW rolling out the SVM system on these cars as well? Some folks might be in for a surprise when their coding gets reset to the defaults after a dealer visit.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

VW does use SVM, but not as extensively as Audi.
As far as the codings, once you figure out what codings you want, it takes maybe 3 minutes to "fix" them after SVM messes them up.
-Uwe-


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Is there a way to make a backup if the dealer resets them?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (stevies3)*

Its a good idea to keep several auto scans on file for future reference. You can refer to them for coding changes.
If you use one PC then you also have a folder named CodingLog found in C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug. This will have recorded any coding you changed, but not a substitute for actual auto scans.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

any news/update on module 46?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

What sort of update are you looking for? As mentioned by Uwe in post #3 there is no module #46 anymore, it's all done in #09 these days since VW combined 09 and 46 in one module. The latest VCDS version 10.6 should provide all necessary info for that module, if you are missing something please supply details as well as an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Theresias said:


> What sort of update are you looking for? As mentioned by Uwe in post #3 there is no module #46 anymore, it's all done in #09 these days since VW combined 09 and 46 in one module. The latest VCDS version 10.6 should provide all necessary info for that module, if you are missing something please supply details as well as an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question.


Well, a couple months back I was trying to change 12-hour time to 24-hour time on my cluster but was unable to because of module 46 not existing.

Was wondering if there was a resolution for module 46.

From the sounds of it, I can make the change in module 09 now...?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The country setting in the instrument cluster (#17) never had anything to do with either the central electronics (#09) or the former comfort control modules (#46).

So all you need to do...

VCDS > Select > 17 - Instruments > Coding - 07 > Coding Assist > Country Settings


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Theresias said:


> The country setting in the instrument cluster (#17) never had anything to do with either the central electronics (#09) or the former comfort control modules (#46).
> 
> So all you need to do...
> 
> VCDS > Select > 17 - Instruments > Coding - 07 > Coding Assist > Country Settings


interesting

i was told to change the setting in module 46

i will try 17 when i get home!

thanks for the help


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

well, i was able to change the country within module 17, but now i have a new problem

i changed it from USA, to Canada, to Germany, then to Australia

all of which changed the clock to a 24 hour clock

but, the temperature reads in Celsius if it is not set to USA

so, i set it back to USA and that was that

i get in the car and drive off and notice when the car is moving, the odometer is gone and there is a digital readout of kilometers/hour that i am currently driving.

when i come to a stop, that goes away and the odometer shows back up

i didn't change anything else so i have no clue what to do to remove that now!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Let's start with an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

i will get that asap


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is the auto-scan...

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Thursday,08,July,2010,07:48:18:59151

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DN HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 4668 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 79F2617249B1

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 5N0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 614 517 N HW: 5N0 614 517 N
Component: J104 C2 450 V2 0008 
Revision: --H13--- Serial number: 00000002058645
Coding: 0002326
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3972A1720931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JS HW: 1K0 820 047 JS
Component: Climatic PQ35 143 1515 
Revision: 00143034 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7EF8726E509F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 008 0019 
Revision: BI008001 
Coding: 6D580A1B90232EC4008000851000040441015186524D89605C8000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336E935A2B5D

Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: 
Component: Wischer 17060 012 0203 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01259 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
 Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 195 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.25 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 K HW: 5N0 959 655 K
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E3P9VL6RA 
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 458ADD8275C9

Part No: 5N0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0004

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CN HW: 1K0 953 549 CN
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 80048C96AA6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 961 HW: 5N0 920 961 
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 210700
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EED8C22E80FF

1 Fault Found:
12658432 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 10035 km
Date: 2011.14.17
Time: 19:50:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0222 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4020K09624028D
Coding: F9807F07000202006002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66C83A0E280F

3 Faults Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 194 km
Time Indication: 0

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 194 km
Time Indication: 0

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 10035 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 920 961 HW: 5N0 920 961 
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EED8C22E80FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 B HW: 5N0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2005 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C90462E53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.161 0703 
Revision: 1AH03273 Serial number: 00091320067302
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70BE7E0C37

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 B HW: 5N0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2005 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356AAD422529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 907 801 E HW: 5N0 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13948 0008 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 00000000015420
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31629952D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 C HW: 5N0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3776A74A3F25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 C HW: 5N0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3874A476323B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

any help?


----------

